# Maximum wheelsize if using fenders



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

*Maximum tire size if using fenders???*

I will be getting a '13 Specialized Tricross Comp disc, which supposedly, max tire size I can use is 700x38. So if I mounted fenders, what would the max tire size I could use?


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Much dependent on how the fenders mount and where's the location of the rear bridge and lower chainstay mounting position.

As well, tire manufacturers lie about their sizes, so it's somewhat a hit and miss.

As note that the Surly Pacer site states that it can accept a 32mm tire without fenders, and 28 with, so maybe use that as a guide - I.E. a 32 would probably fit.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

There can be a difference between tire width and tire height. My studded snow tires are 35mm width, but the same height as a 38mm. 

So it depends.

Another issue regarding height vs width is the matter of space between the chainstays. My bike that takes the snow tires, for instance, can fit maybe a 40mm between the chainstays. However, there's enough room between the tire and both the seat tube and chainstay bridge that I could probably stuff a 45mm tire in there height-wise, if it would fit between the chainstays themselves.

A ruler is probably your best friend in solving this one, because as Steve said, it depends.

And since this is a brand new bike, ask your dealer.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

ecub said:


> I will be getting a '13 Specialized Tricross Comp disc, which supposedly, max tire size I can use is 700x38. So if I mounted fenders, what would the max tire size I could use?


It also depends on your willingness to mod your fenders. I eyeballed my steel Lemond with 700x28c tires and figured 35mm fenders would fit the fork no problem, but knew there'd no clearance at the rear brake bridge. To my dismay, my SKS 35mm wide fenders won't clear the fork...the fenders are a hair too wide there. And they also will bump into the brake calipers in the front. 

A smarter man would return them or go down to 700x25c tires. Not me, I'm taking this as a personal challenge...


----------

